# Armchair Kenpoist?



## Kirk (Mar 15, 2002)

What exactly is an "armchair kenpoist" ?  The first I've heard of
that term was on this site.  I take kenpo 2 days a week, and 
cardio kickboxing as often as I can on "non kenpo days".  Often
I'm soooooooooo tired, I just can't get myself to stand up and
practice my techniques, so I'll do them sitting down, minus the
footwork of course.   I usually get one or two days a week where
I can practice techs fully at home, but on the other days, I do
what I can .. am I an armchair kenpoist????


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Mar 15, 2002)

kirk im not sure but i believe they are refering to the ever popular know it all the guy who may have been to one or two classes and quit or perhaps watchs enter the dragon and all of the sudden think they know everything about the art... however i dont think that your in that catagory... from your posts you seem to be dedicated and willing to learn which is not the sign of an armchair martial artist...


----------



## Blindside (Mar 15, 2002)

I think the "armchair kenpoist" is the guy who can talk your ear off using kenpo jargon, but really can't put it together on the floor.  

I think it first came up when I described two students discussing whether a motion was a "whipping motion" or a "hammering motion" when they should have been hitting the tech lines that were running.  

Lamont


----------



## Klondike93 (Mar 15, 2002)

> I think the "armchair kenpoist" is the guy who can talk your ear off using kenpo jargon, but really can't put it together on the floor.



That would be the one.     :shrug: 

Run into some of those from time to time. 

Question: You ever get someone who when learning a new technique has to stand there and question or analyze every little detail of it? I find it irritating because then when you ask them to do the technique they can't. They were too busy gabbing instead of working on it. :soapbox:   (stepping down now)

:asian:


----------



## Kirk (Mar 15, 2002)

> They were too busy gabbing instead of working on it.




That guy's in my class!    And he feels he knows better and
has to correct you on the WRONG way to do the technique!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 15, 2002)

I have one of the ones who analise every thimg .Has to get it exact and perfect or
he dosen't want to do it . Takes forever to do the simplist thing because he is analiseing everything.Corrects everyone  (or tries to) and wonders why I will not promote him.
Always trying techniques he hasn't been shown yet but saw someone else doing.Thinks he is impressing everyone.
Potential lifetime white belt
Shadow


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Mar 16, 2002)

anyone ever have the "cartoon" or "movie" martial artist? you know the guy that comes in and while you are sparring or doing self-defenses he starts trying crap he saw on dragon ball z or stuff he saw in a movie someplace?


----------



## Klondike93 (Mar 16, 2002)

Once and a while I have, but there is a problem.  Sometimes some of that stuff would actually work during sparring. They would try something they saw and you would be either rolling  with laughter or total surprise and, BAM get hit with it. :rofl: 

:asian:


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Mar 16, 2002)

lmao true seen that happen lol i had one guy that thought he could punch and move as fast as the characters on dragon ball z and this guy was 19 so i think he had some problems but it was fun to watch him try i eventually pulled him aside and told him maybe he should just practice that at home he eventually ended up leaving and going to one of the local mcdojos down the road


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 16, 2002)

I think a lot of people view the older instructors that are today more in the "administration or teaching mode":soapbox:  and not actually working out physically like the younger guys as the Armchair Kenpoists.  Many have not known most of these seniors when they were extremely active:boxing:  and in full blown workout mode.   :duel: 

Does this mean they should get less respect or that their knowledge is worth less, just because they don't look like the young chiseled hard-body?

The student should be after the knowledge one possesses and is willing to share with you, not worry about what the individual body type is.  :asian: 

I always laugh..... the big guys that need to shed a few pounds, always get all the heat....... How often do you pick on the skinny, wimpy looking Senior to gain weight?:idunno: 

Hee hee........... :rofl: hee hee........   sorry    I forgot....  there arn't any. 

There must be a wise thought here........
:asian:


----------



## Zeke (Mar 16, 2002)

Backup Mass!! We can't have too much of that:rofl: :
(At least that's my story )
Take care
Zeke


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 16, 2002)

Well I hate to admit it but yes we can have too much...... Im 2/3 'rs the size I want to be.  Man I need some ragin metabolism!
lol


----------



## Zeke (Mar 16, 2002)

Yea I guess we can always dream::lol:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 16, 2002)

I hope it is not just a dream......


----------



## Klondike93 (Mar 16, 2002)

Slimfast? maybe?

I tried, but I just flat love to eat!!    

:cheers: 




:ladysman: Chicks dig the big guy, right GD!

:asian:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 16, 2002)

I love the guys who know every theory, and can quote from the books on cue but can maitain teir balance during delayed sword.  To me that is the armchair kenpoist.


----------



## Klondike93 (Mar 16, 2002)

Been there, seen that too...:rofl: 

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 16, 2002)

I balance pretty well in an armchair......... especially if it has those massagers in them!


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 17, 2002)

I am happy to say I have never fallen out of my reclyner.


----------



## Klondike93 (Mar 17, 2002)

I did, sucker went right over backwards from and over zealous dog helping me sit.   



:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 17, 2002)

I can just see that!

:rofl:


----------



## Chiduce (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *
> 
> ...


 Boy, did you hit the nail on the head! I had a white belt that always had an excuse and example for the class. He felt that his input was vital for the class to survive. After his second training session my advanced orande belt came to me and said; "the new guy talks too much and i bet he won't last"! I told him that we would see. Sure enough, the next class session he started rambling about the techniques and how they should be! So, i stopped the class and had each student do their blocking techniques individually. The new white belt ladies did well and i called him out last. He could not do even one technique correctly. The 11 year old kinda smurked when she looked at him and his ego took over with excuses! I told him that practice would make him a better blocker.  We proceeded to kicking drills! I do at least 90% of all the training with the class unless i need to give the other higher ranking kyu some teaching experience. After class, we had gone through 3 hrs. of training; the guy comes  to me  and says that he will have to quit training for personal reasons! Good old orange belt; building the foundation of his art in progress! Sincerely, In Humility; Chiduce!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 18, 2002)

hee hee Did you think we needed to hear it twice.  (there must be a hidden message there )... oh..... Hey......You think I was that new guy huh......... lol just teasin.....


----------



## Cthulhu (Mar 18, 2002)

Mod. Note:

I went ahead and deleted the duplicate post.

Cthulhu
-MT Mod.-

PS - Blindside, LOVE the R.A. Heinlein quote!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 18, 2002)

maybe it would be a good idea to design an armchair that comes apart into various self defense weapons and shoots out stars and all sorts  of 007Kenpo weapons.  :rofl: 

then let them call us that!!


----------



## stal0225 (Mar 18, 2002)

Man I've made my rounds quite nicely.


> _Originally posted by TLH3rdDan _
> 
> *kirk im not sure but i believe they are refering to the ever popular know it all the guy who may have been to one or two classes and quit or perhaps watchs enter the dragon and all of the sudden think they know everything about the art... however i dont think that your in that catagory... from your posts you seem to be dedicated and willing to learn which is not the sign of an armchair martial artist... *


At 10 I was reading all the black belt magazines.
At 11 I was quoting all the Bruce Lee Movies to a tee.
At 15 I joined my first Karate school and stopped at orange advanced.
At 27 I joined a new Karate school and thought i knew everything.
Man how humilating when you look back on it.

Luckily I have a instructor who put me in my place without driving me out of the school. 

Now I'm just happy to learn and enjoy the teachings of everyone in my class whether they be instructor's or students.

Thanks Guys.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 19, 2002)

I have had the benefit of seeing many of the old kenpo legends move on someone and let me tell you,  regardless of the extra weight around the middle they still move like lightning.  Maybe its because they understand the principles of motion.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 19, 2002)

I think an armchair kenpoist much like an armchair quarterback is someone that talks a good game.  But ,when its balls to the wall time they fail to deliver the goods. Many people know how to do things but very very few really UNDERSTAND how to do things.


----------



## tunetigress (Mar 20, 2002)

Well if the fact that my age, gender, and physical infirmity prevents me from 'performing on the floor' like some chiselled young fella with more muscles than brains makes me an 'armchair Kenpoist' to some people, so be it!  Due to my respiratory disability,  I can only train for around 10 minutes at a stretch before collapsing into my puter chair to await the return of my strength.  I will never, ever try to live up to someone else's standards of what a 'real' Kenpoist is.  I feel that it is far more important to pursue my art from where I am at today, in whatever way I can manage, knowing that I am putting everything I have into my training.  I truly believe that the MA can be for anyone and everyone, regardless of age, gender, or physical condition.  I am personally able to do quite a bit of learning from this 'armchair' in which I am presently sitting, as the mental aspect of the Arts seems to me to be quite important to my progress.  If it were all about physical performance, I would have given up on Kenpo long ago.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 20, 2002)

I'm in your corner anytime you need me.  I'd love an army of students with your attitude, hang in there and get that armchair padded with black velvet with red trim!

You're the best!

:asian:


----------

